# Language and National Identity in Greece, 1766-1976 by Peter Mackridge (OUP, 2009)



## anef (Sep 12, 2009)

Αντιγράφω από την Πύλη για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα: 

Διάλεξη με θέμα "Why was there a language controversy in Greece?" του Peter Mackridge, ομότιμου καθηγητή Νέας Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης, με την ευκαιρία της έκδοσης του βιβλίου του 'Language and National Identity in Greece, 1766-1976 (Oxford University Press, 2009)'. Η διάλεξη θα πραγματοποιηθεί τη Δευτέρα, 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 (ώρα 19.30), στο British School (Σουηδίας 52, Αθήνα, τηλ. 210 7210974, 210 7292146).


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε. Με την ευκαιρία, δύο λόγια για το βιβλίο (που είναι ακόμα σκληρόδετο και πανάκριβο):

*Language and National Identity in Greece, 1766-1976* (Hardcover)
by Peter Mackridge (Author) 
Hardcover: 408 pages
Publisher: OUP Oxford (2 April 2009)
RRP: £55.00

‘Modern Greek, a more extraordinary language even than English, reaches back to Homer, Sophocles, Plato, and Sappho. For Greeks, the demotic language of today is part of a three-thousand-year continuum that buoys their sense of pride and identity. “What a joy it is to fashion our language!” says Kazantzakis. Peter Mackridge's incisive examination shows why.’ – Peter Bien

‘This book provides the first authoritative, nuanced, and analytical account of the notorious language question in modern Greece. Drawing copiously on original sources that have often been overlooked, even by specialists, Mackridge coherently and convincingly explains why the “correct” form of their national language mattered so much to Greek-speakers for more than two centuries. In doing so he also argues powerfully for the role of language to be better studied as part of the global phenomenon of nation-formation.’ – Roderick Beaton​
Εδώ θα βρείτε μερικές σελίδες του βιβλίου, από την εισαγωγή, όπως τις δίνει το Amazon.


----------



## anef (Jan 17, 2010)

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου από τον Αλέξη Πολίτη στην Αυγή: Γλώσσα και εθνική ιδεολογία. 

Ακόμα σκληρόδετο είναι δυστυχώς το βιβλίο...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 18, 2010)

anef said:


> Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου από τον Αλέξη Πολίτη στην Αυγή: Γλώσσα και εθνική ιδεολογία.


Να επισημάνουμε όμως ότι η παράγραφος προς το τέλος της παρουσίασης που αφορά τον "*Επίλογο*" του βιβλίου για τα μετά το 1976 
Βλ. _Από την άποψη αυτή το πιο εντυπωσιακό κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου του Πίτερ Μάκριτζ είναι ο «Επίλογος», τα μετά το 1976. Ίσως να υπάρχουν..._
τουλάχιστον με βάση τα εκτενή ονλάιν αποσπάσματα του Επιλόγου, δεν προκύπτει πουθενά από το κείμενο του συγγραφέα! Τον εμφανίζει να διατυπώνει θέσεις και απόψεις *που είναι του Πολίτη και στο ιδεολογικό μοτίβο της Αυγής*, ενώ ο Μάκριτζ με διακριτικότητα αποτυπώνει τις μεταπολιτευτικές γλωσσικές εξελίξεις και αναγνωρίζει αντίθετα την κατάκτηση της πλούσιας σύνθεσης και της ενιαίας ελληνικής που πραγματοποιήθηκε στις ημέρες μας! 

Btw Αντικειμενικός και για τον τρόπο "επιβολής" του μονοτονικού και την κρατική παρέμβαση... :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 18, 2010)

tsioutsiou, ο Πολίτης δεν γράφει ακριβώς απλή βιβλιοπαρουσίαση. Νομίζω στο κείμενο είναι πολύ σαφής σχετικά με το τι είναι δικές του απόψεις και τι του Μάκριτζ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2010)

Πολίτης, από το παραπάνω άρθρο:

Ότι οι συστηματικές προσπάθειες δύο χιλιάδων χρόνων να υποκαταστήσουμε το έμφυτο γλωσσικό αίσθημα από λεξικά και γραμματικές έχει συμβάλει στην κακοποίηση των εκφραστικών μας ικανοτήτων είναι σίγουρο. Όχι βέβαια επειδή πια ο μέσος μαθητής είναι ανορθόγραφος ή δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει Παπαδιαμάντη ή Ροΐδη στο πρωτότυπο, παρά, αντίθετα, επειδή πολλοί -για να μην πω όλοι- φοβόμαστε να εκφραστούμε φυσιολογικά, μπας και μας ξεφύγει κανένα λάθος, με αποτέλεσμα να μην οδηγεί τον λόγο μας ένα ισχυρό και καλλιεργημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, να μη μας ενδιαφέρει το ύφος, αλλά το «ορθόν».



anef said:


> Ακόμα σκληρόδετο είναι δυστυχώς το βιβλίο...


Να περιμένουμε ίσως την ελληνική έκδοση, που θα έχει και τα παραθέματα στα ελληνικά;...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Καλώς έκανες σαφές ότι το παραπάνω είναι του Αλέξη Πολίτη και δεν το λέει ο Μάκριτζ. Διότι:

(α) Το «οι συστηματικές προσπάθειες δύο χιλιάδων χρόνων να υποκαταστήσουμε το έμφυτο γλωσσικό αίσθημα από λεξικά και γραμματικές» είναι γενικόλογο και δεν ισχύει για όλο αυτό το διάστημα, για όλο τον πληθυσμό, με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και δεν αφορά λεξικά και γραμματικές. Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα, του 20ού αιώνα, ήταν η καθαρεύουσα στη διοίκηση και την εκπαίδευση. Ως προς τις γραμματικές, ο επίλογος του Μάκριτζ αναφέρεται στην κριτική που γίνεται από κάποιους στη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, και η κριτική γίνεται κυρίως από εκείνους που θέλουν να την παντρέψουν με στοιχεία της καθαρεύουσας. 

Today the two tendencies in the debates about the Greek language are represented by those who respect (even if they do not follow faithfully) the standardized demotic devised by Triantafyllidis and his collaborators and used by literary authors of the Generation of 1930, and those who espouse freedom from standardization, a 'diachronic Greek' that leaves speakers and writers at liberty to employ features from every historical stage of the Greek language. Many Greeks, both in the past and in the present, have challenged dualities such as those between Ancient and Modern Greek, and between the synchronic and the diachronic, as being artificial and unnecessarily constricting. The standardization of the written language by demoticist grammarians and authors –especially the linguistic 'discipline' espoused and propagated by leading intellectual and political figures of the extreme right such as Petros Vlastos and Ioannis Metaxas– is often interpreted as an infringement of individual linguistic freedom and a restriction on creativity. In addition, the reaction against 'state demotic' since 1976 –apart from being an inevitable reaction against something that has been officially imposed– is also a reaction against the traditionally rural-orientated populism of demoticism. For a long lime, most Greeks have not wanted to live in rural areas, but have aspired to live in cities. Besides, by using _katharevousa_ features –and by supporting their use– Greeks feel they are defending traditional values and enacting the continuity of Hellenism from Classical through Byzantine times. (σ. 334)​
(β) *«πολλοί –για να μην πω όλοι– φοβόμαστε να εκφραστούμε φυσιολογικά, μπας και μας ξεφύγει κανένα λάθος».*

Αυτό είναι τόσο γενικό και αόριστο που να μην μπορείς και να το καταρρίψεις, κάτι σαν τα θεολογικά δόγματα. Και εκεί που η παράγραφος του Α. Πολίτη δίνει την εικόνα των ομιλητών της γλώσσας που, ταμπουρωμένοι πίσω από τα τείχη των λεξικών και των γραμματικών, παθαίνουν ό,τι περίπου και τα θύματα της πανώλης στο _Black Plague_ του Έρικ Μπέρντον, στη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα που αναφέρει ο Μάκριτζ (και όχι μόνο αυτός), άλλα, πολύ πιο ελεύθερα και χαλαρά και «εκτός των τειχών», συμβαίνουν:

The perception of a language crisis is more universal in the developed world than most Greeks are aware, resulting from the demand for instant communication and information and the influence of the mass media, and of visual stimuli such as television, video, email, and text messaging, all of which seem to militate against the careful and precise use of language. (σ. 331)​
Αν μας λείπει το «ισχυρό και καλλιεργημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο», δεν φταίει που διαβάζουμε λεξικά και γραμματικές (όχι, δεν θα παραπονεθώ αν πουλάνε τα λεξικά και πολύ λιγότερο αν διαβάζονται κιόλας), αλλά που χάνουμε πολλές ώρες ανάμεσα σε τηλεόραση και διαδίκτυο (όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στα ποιοτικά προγράμματα και τις ποιοτικές σελίδες) και πολύ λιγότερες διαβάζοντας και κάτι με λογοτεχνική αξία.

Καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο Αλέξης Πολίτης ή γιατί το παράθεμα αγκαλιάστηκε με τόση θέρμη σε δύο νήματα. Θα είχε την αυτοτελή του αξία αν έλεγε απλώς ότι η φυσιολογική έκφραση θα διαστρεβλωθεί αν συνέχεια αλληθωρίζουμε προς τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές. Αυτό το προσυπογράφω. (Ε, τι το «προσυπογράφω», εγώ το έγραψα αυτό… :) ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2010)

Ειλικρινής απορία (είπαμε, είμαι του «πρακτικού»): Πώς ορίζεται το «γλωσσικό αισθητήριο»; (Μετά θα ρωτήσω για τις βαθμίδες του, το «καλλιεργημένο» και το «ισχυρό»).


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> (όχι, δεν θα παραπονεθώ αν πουλάνε τα λεξικά και πολύ λιγότερο αν διαβάζονται κιόλας)
> Καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο Αλέξης Πολίτης ή γιατί το παράθεμα αγκαλιάστηκε με τόση θέρμη σε δύο νήματα.


Εγώ πάντως το αγκάλιασα αλλά έκοψα τη φράση για τα λεξικά... :) Αλλά βεβαίως, εσύ το έγραψες εκεί κάτω-κάτω ακόμα καλύτερα. Tant mieux!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Φαντάζομαι ότι με τον όρο "γλωσσικό αισθητήριο" αναφέρεται στο αποτέλεσμα της γλωσσικής απόκτησης (language acquisition). Είναι κάτι που μαθαίνεις από μωρό και σίγουρα δεν είναι αποκλειστικό κτήμα των φιλολόγων ή άλλων "ειδικών". 

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν θεωρώ ότι έχουμε χάσει το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, γιατί αυτό δεν μπορεί ουσιαστικά να απωλεθεί. Απλά, του έχουμε προκαλέσει απανωτά σοκ και έχει ζαλιστεί, πράγμα απόλυτα λογικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι κάθε 10 χρόνια μαζί με το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, αλλάζει επισήμως και το γλωσσικά ορθό σύμφωνα με τον εκάστοτε ειδικό που τυχαίνει να έχει επιρροή τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή. :)


----------



## anef (Jan 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> The perception of a language crisis is more universal in the developed world than most Greeks are aware, resulting from the demand for instant communication and information and the influence of the mass media, and of visual stimuli such as television, video, email, and text messaging, all of which seem to militate against the careful and precise use of language. (σ. 331)​
> Αν μας λείπει το «ισχυρό και καλλιεργημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο», δεν φταίει που διαβάζουμε λεξικά και γραμματικές (όχι, δεν θα παραπονεθώ αν πουλάνε τα λεξικά και πολύ λιγότερο αν διαβάζονται κιόλας), αλλά που χάνουμε πολλές ώρες ανάμεσα σε τηλεόραση και διαδίκτυο (όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στα ποιοτικά προγράμματα και τις ποιοτικές σελίδες) και πολύ λιγότερες διαβάζοντας και κάτι με λογοτεχνική αξία.



Nickel, δεν έχω βέβαια το βιβλίο και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη, αλλά από το απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις δεν νομίζω πως βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα που αναφέρεις. Ο Μάκριτζ βλέπω εδώ να μιλάει για *perception *of a language crisis, resulting from... all of which *seem *to... Φυσικά μπορεί από αλλού να φαίνεται πως υιοθετεί το συμπέρασμά σου, δεν νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό συνάγεται από το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα.

Εκτός αυτού δεν μιλάει για γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, αλλά για language crisis, άρα (έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον) για τη γνωστή αντίληψη ότι η γλώσσα κινδυνεύει, είτε από τα ΜΜΕ -ένας από τους μύθους για τη γλώσσα κατά τον Chambers στο βιβλίο 'Language Myths', εκδ. Penguin- είτε από τα μηνύματα στα κινητά -κάτι που δεν συμμερίζεται π.χ. ο Crystal στο άρθρο που είχες ανεβάσει παλιότερα εδώ, κλπ. Γενικά πάντως, απ' όσο ξέρω, το αν και κατά πόσο τα ΜΜΕ επηρεάζουν τη γλώσσα και σε ποιο επίπεδο είναι αμφιλεγόμενο ζήτημα στην κοινωνιογλωσσολογία.

Ακόμα όμως κι αν δεχτούμε ότι τα ΜΜΕ επιδρούν στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, αυτό δεν νομίζω πως αποκλείει να υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες επιρροές. Μια από αυτές μπορεί να είναι η τάση για μη ανοχή του 'λάθους', ο έντονος στιγματισμός του, καθώς και η αντίληψη ότι όταν κάτι είναι λάθος είναι λάθος παντού (σε όλα τα επίπεδα ύφους, σε όλες τις περιστάσεις κλπ.). Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο, το να ανοίγεις συνέχεια λεξικό (και μάλιστα ένα συγκεκριμένο) για να επιβεβαιώνεις τις επιλογές σου - πού να τα θυμάσαι και όλα τα 'σωστά'; - αφαιρεί τον αυθορμητισμό και τη δημιουργικότητα και ενισχύει την ανασφάλεια. Σ' αυτό δηλαδή συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, Nickel :).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...η φυσιολογική έκφραση θα διαστρεβλωθεί αν συνέχεια αλληθωρίζουμε προς τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές.





anef said:


> Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο, το να ανοίγεις συνέχεια λεξικό (και μάλιστα ένα συγκεκριμένο) για να επιβεβαιώνεις τις επιλογές σου - πού να τα θυμάσαι και όλα τα 'σωστά'; - αφαιρεί τον αυθορμητισμό και τη δημιουργικότητα και ενισχύει την ανασφάλεια.


Μπορείτε να μου το κάνετε λίγο λιανά αυτό και να μου δώσετε ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα; Τι θα πει "η φυσιολογική έκφραση θα διαστρεβλωθεί αν αλληθωρίζει συνέχεια προς τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές" και ποιος ανοίγει συνέχεια λεξικό και χάνει τον αυθορμητισμό και τη δημιουργικότητά του; Κάποιος που μιλάει προφορικά με τους φίλους του; Ένας μεταφραστής την ώρα που μεταφράζει; Κάποιος που γράφει μυθιστορήματα; Ένας μαθητής Γυμνασίου ή Δημοτικού; Ένας ρεπόρτερ που κάνει προφορικό ρεπορτάζ; Ένα μέλος των μεσημεριανών πάνελ; Ένας σταρ των μίντια, π.χ. η Άντζελα Δημητρίου; Και πώς διαπιστώνουμε ότι έχασε τον αυθορμητισμό του; Πώς εκδηλώνεται η ανασφάλειά του;


----------



## anef (Jan 19, 2010)

Η πιο χαρακτηριστική εκδήλωση που εμένα μου έρχεται στο νου είναι οι ερωτήσεις που δέχομαι συχνά πυκνά από φίλους (μορφωμένους μεν, άσχετους με τα γλωσσικά δε) για το τι είναι σωστό, το α ή το β, το γ ή το δ (έτσι πάντα σε ζεύγη έρχονται αυτά, δυο-δυο) γιατί κάποιος κάπου τους έκανε παρατήρηση, γιατί διάβασαν ένα άρθρο της Ε. Ακρίτα ή γιατί πήρε τ' αφτί τους τον Μπαμπινιώτη στην τηλεόραση να λέει ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε π.χ. _βάζω _ερώτημα, μόνο _θέτω_. Έτσι γενικά. Δηλ. και στο παιδί σου να μιλάς που λέει ο λόγος, _θέτω _ερώτημα πρέπει να πεις. Οι διορθώσεις, αυτές, που δεν είναι μια και δυο, είναι άπειρες, και κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι όλο και ξεπετάγονται κι άλλες (όχι _καλένδες_, _ελληνικές καλένδες_, κλπ. κλπ., τα ξέρετε) μόνο να μπερδέψουν μπορούν τελικά. Και οι ομιλητές, πράγμα που κτγμ είναι πολύ σημαντικό, δεν είναι σε θέση να ξεχωρίσουν ποια διόρθωση είναι 'αριστερή' και ποια 'δεξιά' ποια έρχεται απ' το στρατόπεδο των νεοκαθαρευουσιάνων και ποια από το στρατόπεδο των δημοτικιστών. (Κλασικό παράδειγμα οι γενικές ξένων ονομάτων π.χ. _της Καλιφόρνια _ή _της Μαντόνα_: η αλλαγή στις νέες γενιές έχει ήδη συντελεστεί, το 'λάθος' είναι ήδη σωστό, και δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν γιατί εμείς τους διορθώνουμε. Γι' αυτές τις γενιές οι τύποι αυτοί δεν είναι σημαδεμένοι, δεν σημαίνουν σουσουδισμό ούτε ξιπασιά, σημαίνουν απλώς τον στάνταρ, φυσιολογικό τύπο).

Μια άλλη επίπτωση είναι ότι ορισμένοι μεταφραστές που ξέρω (που μεταφράζουν π.χ. εγχειρίδια ή άλλα τυποποιημένα κείμενα) έχουν πετάξει τελείως από το λεξιλόγιό τους λέξεις, φράσεις κλπ. γιατί έτσι έχουν συνηθίσει από τις τόσες παρατηρήσεις από διορθωτές, πελάτες κλπ. (Π.χ. θα πουν μόνο το _παρόν εγχειρίδιο_ όχι _αυτό το εγχειρίδιο_, μόνο _εργασία _ποτέ _δουλειά_.) Το αποτέλεσμα είναι μια απίστευτη τυποποίηση (τη βλέπω αρκετά και σε κείμενα της ΕΕ) σε σημεία που δεν χρειαζόταν να υπάρχει (όχι σε ορολογία). Φτώχια, δηλαδή, στη γλώσσα τελικά. Συναφές παράδειγμα είναι φυσικά και η αυτολογοκρισία στον γραπτό λόγο (αλλά και στον προφορικό, σε ρεπορτάζ της τηλεόρασης για παράδειγμα) που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι επίσημος. Όχι _παίρνω _αλλά _λαμβάνω_, όχι _μπαίνω _αλλά _εισέρχομαι _κλπ. Αυτά δεν τα εμπνεύστηκαν ξαφνικά μία ωραία πρωία οι ομιλητές, έχουν να κάνουν με τις κυρίαρχες στάσεις απέναντι στη γλώσσα.

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα είναι οι αυτο-διορθώσεις που ακούμε στον προφορικό λόγο ή στα ΜΜΕ, στις ειδήσεις, σε ρεπορτάζ κλπ. (Π.χ. λέει κάποιος _στέιτζ _αυθόρμητα, αλλά κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως το διορθώνει σε _σταζ _-μην τον πούνε κι αγράμματο. Ή λέει _επέμεινε_, αλλά και πάλι κατόπιν ωρίμου το κάνει _επίμεινε _(προστακτική). Και θα μου πεις, κακό είναι αυτό; Από μόνο του όχι, δείχνει όμως ότι ο ομιλητής αισθάνεται την υποχρέωση να σκανάρει συνεχώς το λόγο του με βάση λίστες και οδηγίες που *δεν *τις έχει ενσωματώσει ως φυσικός ομιλητής της γλώσσας, χάνει λοιπόν τον αυθορμητισμό του, δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο αισθητήριό του. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο ένα σύμπτωμα είναι οι υπερδιορθώσεις: π.χ. έχουμε αρχίσει πια να συντάσσουμε όλα τα αρχαΐζοντα ρήματα με γενική. Εκεί όμως, εμείς με τις καλές προθέσεις, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε την απαίτηση κάθε φορά να ανοίγει λεξικό ο άλλος να βλέπει με τι συντάσσεται το κάθε ρήμα. Η 'ζημιά' έγινε. Θεωρήσαμε καλό να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτά τα ρήματα στον καθημερινό μας λόγο. Ε, αφού έγινε αυτή η ζημιά είναι αναπόφευκτο να γίνει και η άλλη. (Στην πράξη θα διορθώσω τη λάθος σύνταξη, αλλά δεν θ' αρχίσω να χτυπιέμαι κιόλας, ξέρω πως είναι φυσικό λάθος, αναπόφευκτο).

Η γενική επίπτωση απ' όλα αυτά είναι να μην εμπιστεύεται τελικά ο ομιλητής αυτά που ξέρει, αλλά ίσως και να υποτιμά ακόμα περισσότερο τη γλώσσα του (αφού αποδεικνύεται ότι παρουσιάζει όλο προβλήματα και κενά) και να αναζητά αλλού πρότυπα και κανόνες (αρχαία, αγγλικά κλπ.). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν διορθώνουμε καθόλου, βέβαια. Έχει σημασία όμως πώς την πλαισιώνουμε αυτή τη διόρθωση, πώς την εξηγούμε και αν στιγματίζουμε το 'λάθος' ή όχι (π.χ. όλο το άρθρο της Ακρίτα είναι γεμάτο από υποτιμητικά και περιφρονητικά σχόλια και σίγουρα αυτή είναι η κυρίαρχη τάση και στάση).

@ Nickel : τσέκαρα και κάποια άλλα σημεία στο βιβλίο του Μάκριτζ που νομίζω επιβεβαιώνουν αυτό που έλεγα παραπάνω. Λέει π.χ.: 
Today the 'language controversy' has been replaced by a widespread perception among Greeks that the Greek language is in crisis. 
Δεν ενστερνίζεται δηλ. αυτή την άποψη, απλώς την περιγράφει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2010)

Η απορία μου παραμένει: Αν κάποιος πρόφερε μέχρι τώρα μια λέξη λανθασμένα, γιατί δεν πρέπει να το διορθώσει κάποτε, αν θέλει; Αν κάποιος έλεγε "στέιτζ" νομίζοντας ότι έτσι προφέρεται, αλλά ξαφνικά μια μέρα ανακάλυψε ότι το προφέρει λάθος, πού είναι το κακό να αποφασίσει να αλλάξει; Υπάρχουν μερικοί που δεν το άλλαξαν, δικαίωμά τους, αλλά πού είναι το κακό, αν ανακαλύψεις μια μέρα ότι τόσον καιρό πρόφερες λάθος ένα όνομα, ν' αρχίσεις, αν θέλεις, να το προφέρεις σωστά; 

Και γιατί θεωρούμε ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στην ελληνική γλώσσα, και γι' αυτόν τον λόγο η ελληνική γλώσσα περνάει κρίση αυθορμητισμού; Δεν υπάρχουν σε άλλες γλώσσες άνθρωποι που μιλάνε ή γράφουν λανθασμένα; Δεν υπάρχουν αγγλόφωνοι που κάνουν γραμματικά και συντακτικά λάθη και κάποιοι που τους διορθώνουν; Δεν δημιουργήθηκε ολόκληρος όρος, bushisms, για τις κοτσάνες του Μπους; 

Γιατί θεωρούμε ότι για τα λάθη φταίει το γεγονός ότι κάποιος έχασε τον αυθορμητισμό του και δεν φταίει το ότι, όντας "δήθεν", προσπαθεί να εντυπωσιάσει διανθίζοντας τον λόγο του με εντυπωσιακές εκφράσεις που δεν ξέρει καλά-καλά τι σημαίνουν -- αυτές που στα αγγλικά τις χαρακτηρίζουν ειρωνικά "long words"; Ακόμα δηλαδή κι αν κάποτε όλοι μιλάνε αυθόρμητα και λαϊκά, πάντα δεν θα υπάρχουν λέξεις πιο λόγιες και άνθρωποι που ξέρουν τη γλώσσα λιγότερο καλά;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2010)

Όπως το βλέπω εγώ -και συγχαρητήρια για την παραπάνω κατατοπιστικότατη τοποθέτηση της anef που κάλυψε κι εμένα πλήρως- το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλά στο να διορθώσεις το στέιτζ και να το κάνεις σταζ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάθε τρεις και λίγο βγαίνει ο κάθε ένας και απαιτεί από μια ολόκληρη γλωσσική κοινότητα (δηλ. εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους) να αλλάξει όχι ένα και δύο στέιτζ, αλλά εκατόν δύο. Το πρόβλημα δηλ. έγκειται στην έκταση του φαινομένου, η οποία είναι τεράστια. Αν προσθέσεις σε αυτό και το γενικότερο υπεροπτικό και περιφρονητικό ύφος που συνοδεύει όλους τους έξυπνους που ανακαλύπτουν για πολλοστή φορά την Αμερική, τότε νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές γιατί μέσα σ' αυτό τον καταιγισμό, χάνεται ο αυθορμητισμός και εντείνεται η ανασφάλεια. Βάλε μέσα στο μιξ και την πολύ χαρακτηριστική τυπολατρεία (sic) που χαρακτηρίζει τους Έλληνες, αλλά και τις "μεγάλες ιδέες" που τα τελευταία χρόνια γίνονται όλο και πιο έντονες για διάφορους λόγους και που κρέμονται σαν Δαμόκλειος Σπάθη πάνω από το κεφάλι του κάθε Έλληνα και καταλαβαίνει κανείς πού πήγε ο αυθορμητισμός, η ελευθερία και το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, είχε δώσει ένα παράδειγμα εδώ ο κόμης της πετροθάλασσας (θαρρώ), όταν λέγαμε για το τσαντίζομαι, ότι αυτός έτσι το ήξερε και άρχισε να το γράφει τσατίζομαι από τότε που άρχισε να μεταφράζει. Δυστυχώς οι περισσότερες επεμβάσεις είναι σε θέματα τέτοια. Σε ασκό/ασκούς του Αιόλου, σε "μέτρον άριστον", έως την ακλισιά "τα παλτό". Θα θυμάσαι ότι ο ΓΧάρης είχε δώσει σε μια εφημερίδα μια σύντομη δήλωση (για τον θάνατο του Ελεφάντη) στην οποία, όταν την έγραφε, έκανε την τελευταία στιγμή μια βιαστική αλλαγή, με αποτέλεσμα να μείνει η φράση "στον είδος επικηδείου", αντί "στο". Ο διορθωτής δεν το διόρθωσε αυτό, αλλά διόρθωσε τα "ακόμα" σε "ακόμη".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2010)

Ρώτησα κάποια στιγμή τι είναι αυτό το «γλωσσικό αισθητήριο». Κι αυτό επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι όχι μόνο είναι κάτι διαφορετικό για τον καθένα μας, αλλά είναι διαφορετικό για τον καθένα μας ανάλογα με την εποχή της ζωής του (και τη συνακόλουθη γλωσσική του πείρα), αλλά πολλές φορές ανάλογα και με το αν φοράει τα ρούχα της δουλειάς, της διασκέδασης, ή τις πιτζάμες και τις παντό(ύ)φλες του.

Για μένα, και διορθώστε με παρακαλώ, το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο είναι η προσωπική σύνθεση που κάνει καθένας μας με σκελετό τη γραμματική της γλώσσας, που τον μαθαίνει στο σπίτι, στο σχολείο και στο περιβάλλον του και με επένδυση το λεξιλόγιό του, απλό ή πλούσιο, κοινό ή εξειδικευμένο. Άρα, δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει «ενιαίο ελληνικό (ή αγγλικό ή γερμανικό ή οτιδήποτε) γλωσσικό αισθητήριο» αλλά υπάρχουν, όπως σε κάθε κοινωνική εκδήλωση, πλειοψηφικές τάσεις. Και αυτή που επικρατεί στην ελληνική γλώσσα, πολλά χρόνια τώρα (και επίσημα από την πολιτική απόφαση για τη μεταρρύθμιση) είναι αυτή που απεικονίζεται αλλά και βασίζεται στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη (και τις όποιες βελτιώσεις και αναθεωρήσεις και επεκτάσεις της, γιατί είπαμε, η γλώσσα δεν σταματάει) και το σημερινό, γενικό και ειδικό, λεξικό μας πλούτο.

Έχω την αίσθηση (διορθώστε με και πάλι) ότι σήμερα ζούμε στην εποχή με τη μεγαλύτερη (σε όγκο, εννοώ) γλωσσική παραγωγή γραπτού και προφορικού λόγου στην ελληνική γλώσσα στην ιστορία (όποια ιστορία θέλετε). Όχι μόνο πρωτότυπη· μάλλον κυρίως μεταφρασμένη. Όχι μόνο λογοτεχνική· κυρίως ειδική. Δεν έχω στοιχεία να τα τεκμηριώσω αυτά, απλώς κρίνω (και ίσως λανθασμένα) από ό,τι βλέπω γύρω μου στις εκδόσεις βιβλίων και ειδικού τύπου, στην τηλεόραση, στο διαδίκτυο. Λέμε και γράφουμε περισσότερα από ποτέ, και κάνουμε λάθη και νεολογούμε και λεξιπλάθουμε και σπέρνουμε μελλοντικές αλλαγές περισσότερο από ποτέ.

Για να είναι φροντισμένος αυτός ο όγκος δουλειάς (με άλλα λόγια, να συμβαδίζει με το μέσο, πλειοψηφικό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο), και για να μπορούν να συνεργάζονται άνθρωποι που έχουν την ευθύνη τμημάτων της κάθε εργασίας, ώστε το αποτέλεσμα να μην παρουσιάζει ασυμβατότητες, χρειάζεται να ακολουθούμε κανόνες. Χρειάζεται πρότυπη γραμματική, γενικό λεξικό, το ειδικό λεξικό του κάθε χώρου (με τα κλισέ του και τις όποιες τυποποιήσεις του), και χρειάζεται και υπόδειγμα με τις τεχνικές συμβάσεις του κάθε μέσου.

Όποιοι δεν ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα από την επιστημονική της πλευρά (αυτήν που τόσο σωστά περιγράφηκε εδώ), χρειάζονται ενημέρωση για κάθε αλλαγή στο δικό τους πλαίσιο δουλειάς (επαναλαμβάνω: γραμματική, γενικό λεξικό, ειδικό λεξικό, ειδικές προδιαγραφές). Υπάρχει λοιπόν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον όταν άνθρωποι με γνώσεις και κύρος επισημαίνουν τέτοιες αλλαγές ή τέτοια λάθη που δεν επικράτησαν ακόμη για να γίνουν αλλαγές.

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι αυτό συχνά δεν γίνεται με ήπιο και ευγενικό τρόπο. Η αίσθησή μου όμως είναι ότι το κρίσιμο θέμα δεν είναι οι καλοί τρόποι. Είναι κατά πόσο προσπαθεί τελικά καθένας από εμάς να διευρύνει την εμβέλεια του δικού του μείγματος, του προσωπικού του γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου. Προτείνοντας ή μη προτείνοντας αλλαγές, ρίχνοντας το όποιο προσωπικό του κύρος στη μία, την άλλη, ή και την τρίτη, καμιά φορά, πλευρά. Διορθώνοντας εδώ, αλλά μη διορθώνοντας αλλού. Δημιουργώντας κοινωνικές (και άρα πολιτικές) συμμαχίες για γλωσσικά θέματα. Θεωρώντας ανύπαρκτη τη μία μάχη, χαμένη τη δεύτερη, άξια για κάθε θυσία την τρίτη.

Και τελικά, και μέσα από αυτές τις πιέσεις, η γλώσσα προφανώς θα προχωράει, θα καθιερώνει δεύτερους τύπους και θα εξαφανίζει παλιούς, θα δημιουργεί νέες λέξεις και θα στέλνει στο χρονοντούλαπο άλλες κοκ. Και οι άνθρωποι που θα χρησιμοποιούν πρακτικά τη γλώσσα θα τρέχουν σαν ζαλισμένοι να μάθουν από τους ειδικούς «αν άλλαξε η γραμματική εδώ» και «πώς το γράφουμε τώρα εκείνο».

Και είναι ευθύνη και θέμα των ειδικών να ανταποκρίνονται, με σωστούς χειρισμούς, σε αυτή την ανάγκη της κοινωνίας. Όπως είναι θέμα της ιατρικής κοινότητας να δίνει λύσεις στις νεες επιδημίες και θέμα των πολιτικών μηχανικών να δίνουν λύσεις στα προβλήματα από τους σεισμούς και των υδραυλικών να χρησιμοποιούν το σωστό διαμέτρημα σωλήνες στην αποχέτευση.

Στα γερμανικά έγινε πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια μια σημαντική παρέμβαση στην ορθογραφία (δεν ξέρω αν εντάσσεται στη «γραμματική» ή στο «γενικό λεξικό» με τους όρους που χρησιμοποίησα πιο πάνω). Όποιος νομίζει ότι η αλλαγή αυτή έγινε αποδεκτή έτσι απλά, χωρίς πολιτικές παρεμβάσεις, χωρίς πιέσεις από τον τύπο, χωρίς εφημερίδες και τηλεπερσόνες να εκφράζουν τον αποτροπιασμό τους και να δηλώνουν περήφανα «εμείς γράφουμε με τον παλιό, το σωστό τρόπο» κλπ, είναι γελασμένος. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι στα σταθερά μπεστσέλερ είναι τα μεγάλα λεξικά, ούτε ότι επί εβδομάδες ειναι στην κορυφή λαθολόγια του τύπου "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod" (Η δοτική είναι ο θάνατος της γενικής) --έχουν ακόμη δοτική, είναι ένα βήμα πιο πίσω από εμάς :). Όλες οι γλώσσες υποθέτω ότι νιώθουν σήμερα έντονες αναταράξεις υπό την πίεση των όγκων λόγου που παράγονται, της αγγλικής πρωτοκαθεδρίας, των νέων τεχνολογικών μέσων. Δεν είμαστε ούτε οι μοναδικοί, ούτε οι περιούσιοι (κατά την εμπειρική μου βέβαια γνώμη, πάντα).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2010)

Φυσικά και χρειάζεται ένας οδηγός ή για να το πω αλλιώς, κάποια *όρια*, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι πόσο αυστηρά ή χαλαρά είναι αυτά τα όρια. Σε μια γλώσσα με τόσα προβλήματα (μόλις τώρα ξανακοίταζα την πρόταση Μπαμπινιώτη να τονίζεται η γενική του οριστικού άρθρου) και τόσες διαφορετικές τάσεις και απόψεις, *το μόνο που επιβάλλεται* είναι να υπάρχει αποδοχή της γλωσσικής ποικιλότητας και των γλωσσικών ποικιλιών και παραλλαγών, οι οποίες είναι άλλωστε εγγενείς στη γλώσσα και από τις οποίες ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσει μια γλώσσα να απαλλαγεί. Ούτε η γλώσσα των ρομπότ! Και από εκεί και πέρα, είναι στην κρίση του μεταφραστή, συγγραφέα, κειμενογράφου να επιλέξει τι και πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσει το κάθε τι για το σκοπό του. Κοινώς, μια φιλοσοφία "διαλέξτε και πάρτε". Σε μια γλώσσα δηλ. που έχει ένα μάλλον βεβαρημένο ρυθμιστικό-κανονιστικό παρελθόν (και παρόν), φρονώ ότι λίγο laissez faire είναι απαραίτητο. Θυμίζω ότι το το νέο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας θα περιέχει διπλές ορθογραφήσεις. Δηλαδή, αμήν! Άλλωστε, η γλωσσική κοινότητα έχει από μόνη της αυτορυθμιστικές τάσεις. Αν βγει π.χ. μια διαφήμιση που θα έχει χωρίς λόγο για τίτλο "Σκώτοσαι τιν", φυσικά και θα βγούν όλοι να την κράξουν. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (ορίων). :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 19, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορείτε να μου το κάνετε λίγο λιανά αυτό και να μου δώσετε ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα; Τι θα πει "η φυσιολογική έκφραση θα διαστρεβλωθεί αν αλληθωρίζει συνέχεια προς τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές" και ποιος ανοίγει συνέχεια λεξικό και χάνει τον αυθορμητισμό και τη δημιουργικότητά του; (...) Και πώς διαπιστώνουμε ότι έχασε τον αυθορμητισμό του; Πώς εκδηλώνεται η ανασφάλειά του;


Συμμερίζομαι αυτά που λέει η anef και ο sarant σαν κλίμα, και το μόνο που θα είχα να προτείνω, γιατί σαφώς δεν είμαι ούτε και της άποψης: "εγώ έτσι το λέω -τελεία", είναι η διόρθωση να αναγνωρίζει τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα και να γίνεται, εφόσον κρίνουμε σκόπιμο, περισσότερο από την οπτική τού γιατί συμβαίνει. Άλλωστε συχνά η μια πλευρά που δεν θέλει διορθώσεις που έχουν διαμορφωθεί προς το προφορικότερο, θέλει και παραθέλει αυτές που φρενάρουν επιβίωση ή αναβίωση παλαιότερων τύπων. Πάντως πράγματι έχουμε επίσης δικαίωμα να θέλουμε να αλλάζουμε κάποια στοιχεία στην προσωπική γλώσσα μας για πολλούς λόγους, από σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή μέχρι την επίδειξη.
Η δική μου ερμηνεία όμως στο θέμα είναι κυρίως φιλοσοφική και εδώ δεν ενδιαφέρει το υπέρ ή κατά. Ο μεταμοντερνισμός λατρεύει τον αυθορμητισμό. Από αυτό ξεκινά το υπόλοιπο ρεύμα και γίνεται γλωσσικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2010)

@Ambrose
Νομίζω ότι έχουμε συμφωνήσει και στο παρελθόν λίγο πολύ σε αυτό που περιγράφεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι επειδή ακριβώς πρέπει κάπου να υπάρχουν κάποια όρια, όταν οι δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις είναι από τη μία πλευρά μια σχολαστική νεοκαθαριστική λεπτομερειακή οριοθέτηση και από την άλλη μια άνετη, ευάερη και χαλαρή, laissez faire, που λες κι εσύ, αυτός που αναζητάει οπωσδήποτε όρια (και δεν ξέρει πώς να τα βάλει) θα στραφεί στη σχολαστική οριοθέτηση.

Για εμένα, για παράδειγμα, το όριό μου είναι η σχολική γραμματική και το ΛΚΝ. Όχι επειδή ακολουθεί τη σχολική γραμματική, δεν το διάλεξα μόνο με επιστημονικά κριτήρια· επειδή είναι ηλεκτρονικό και προσπελάσιμο για κάθε συνεργάτη μου. Για δέκα, δεκαπέντε πράγματα που δεν ξεκαθαρίζουν με αυτά τα όρια, πρέπει να κάνω εγώ επιλογή και να αποφασίσω, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν μπορώ να συντονίσω (πραγματικό παράδειγμα) τέσσερις μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν ο καθένας από 300 σελίδες ενός τεχνικού τούβλου με τη δική του απόχρωση επιλογών ο καθένας.

Και θα προτιμούσα αυτή την επιλογή να μην την κάνω εγώ, αλλά κάποιος που θα ήξερε να βρει ποια από τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές της πολυτυπίας είναι πιο κοντά στο γενικό μου όριο. Καταλαβαίνω ότι ακόμη και μια σύσταση μεταξύ δύο ισότιμων επιλογών είναι παρεμβατική, αλλά όποιος δεν βρίσκει αυτή τη σύσταση στα πλαίσια των προδιαγραφών που ακολουθεί, δεν είναι λογικό ότι θα στραφεί πρώτα κάπου, οπουδήποτε, αλλού αντί να το ρίξει κορόνα γράμματα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2010)

Δεν είναι τόσο πολύ ζήτημα δύο διαφορετικών πόλων (νεοσυντηρητικού και φιλελεύθερου), όσο χρηστικότητας, περιγραφικότητας και πραγματικότητας. Σου έφερα το παράδειγμα των διπλών ορθογραφήσεων. Το λεγόμενο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο έχει επίγνωση των ορίων. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι γι' αυτή την ανώτερη (συλλογική) αρχή στην οποία κι εσύ κι εγώ και όλοι μας στρεφόμαστε να δεχτεί την πολυτυπία; Από εκεί και πέρα, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα μπορούσε κάποιος άλλος να διαλέξει για εσένα. Εκτός κι αν δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς θες να πεις (στην τελευταία παράγραφο). Το γενικό σου όριο μόνο εσύ το ξέρεις, αναγκαστικά εσύ θα επιλέξεις από τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2010)

Το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο με παραξενεύει κι εμένα πολλές φορές, γιατί δε νομίζω να οδηγεί όλους τους ομιλητές μιας γλώσσας στην ίδια κατεύθυνση. Και να παραδείγματα:

Οι παππούδες μου, απόφοιτοι δημοτικού και μετά αυτοδίδακτοι, γεννημένοι τη δεκαετία του 1910, μιλάνε την ελληνική γλώσσα, με ολίγη από καθαρεύουσα εδώ κι εκεί, όταν συμπληρώνουν αιτήσεις π.χ., αλλά χωρίς λάθη σαν τις ακρότητες που ακούμε π.χ. στην τηλεόραση καμιά φορά. Δε νομίζω να τους απασχόλησε ποτέ το πώς μιλάνε, ούτε διαπίστωσα ποτέ κάποιο θέμα να το αποφεύγουν από φόβο μην κάνουν γλωσσικά λάθη.

Από την άλλη, έχω μερικούς συνομήλικούς μου, απόφοιτους ελληνικού λυκείου, που μιλάνε σαν τη Δέσποινα Στυλιανοπούλου στις ελληνικές ταινίες. Σε γενικές γραμμές, προσπαθούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν εκφράσεις και λέξεις δύσκολες και δεν τα καταφέρνουν. Ακόμα χειρότερα, αν τους διορθώσουν, από το ένα αυτί μπαίνει κι από το άλλο βγαίνει η διόρθωση. 

Να υποθέσω ότι το γλωσσικό τους αισθητήριο αντί να δουλεύει φυσιολογικά, όπως στους παππούδες μου, έχει παραμορφωθεί; 

Και γιατί δεν έχει παραμορφωθεί στον ίδιο βαθμό το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο των φίλτατων συν- Λεξιλόγων;
Να πω και τα κοινωνικοπολιτικά μου εδώ: οι διάδοχοι της Στυλιανοπούλου που αναφέρω ήταν γενικά όπως παραδέχονται κακοί μαθητές στο σχολείο. Να υποθέσω ότι το σχολείο δεν βοήθησε το γλωσσικό αίσθημα; Αλλά γιατί και οι καλοί μαθητές δεν έχουν παρόμοια σύγχυση;

Επίσης, σε μερικούς έχω προσέξει ότι παρόμοια δυσκολία παρουσιάζουν και με τις άλλες γλώσσες. Ένας συγκεκριμένα όπως στα ελληνικά που είναι μητρική του γλώσσα λέει στυλιανοπουλισμούς, το ίδιο και στα αγγλικά, παρόλο που ζει δεκαπέντε χρόνια στην Αγγλία και δουλεύει εδώ. Μήπως η γλωσσική ικανότητα δεν έχει γλώσσα τελικά;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Μπερδέψαμε, anef, (και μάλλον φταίω εγώ) τις απόψεις των άλλων με τις προσωπικές ερμηνείες. Το παράθεμα «The perception of a language crisis is more universal κ.λπ. _seem_ to militate...» ήταν του Μάκριτζ, που περιγράφει τι συμβαίνει και αλλού. Τα υπόλοιπα ήταν μια ολιγόλογη δική μου διατύπωση για το «καλλιεργημένο» αισθητήριο στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο Α. Πολίτης. Το τι ακριβώς είναι σήμερα το «καλλιεργημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο» («The ΚΓΑ and how to get it», όπως θα ονομάζεται η νέα ταινία του Ρίτσαρντ Λέστερ) αξίζει από μόνο του ένα νήμα. Αλλά για την άποψη ότι 2.000 χρόνια τώρα με λεξικά και γραμματικές κακοποιήσαμε τις εκφραστικές μας ικανότητες και από το φόβο του λάθους χάσαμε το δρόμο στο καλλιεργημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, τι να πω, δεν ξέρω από πού πρωτομπάζει νερά.

Η προσπάθειά μου για μια πιο εύστοχη διατύπωση («η φυσιολογική έκφραση θα διαστρεβλωθεί αν συνέχεια αλληθωρίζουμε προς τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές»), παρά τα «συνέχεια» και «αλληθωρίζουμε», δεν έχει την καθολική αποδοχή — όλο και κάποιοι διαμαρτυρόμενοι θα υπάρχουν.

Εγώ, πάντως, συνέχεια κοιτάζω κατάματα τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές, μερικές φορές που δεν μου αρέσουν αυτά που λένε τα στραβοκοιτάζω, και, για να μην παρερμηνεύεται το τσιτάτο μου (μήπως και καταφέρω να περάσει στην ιστορία), πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι η αποκαλούμενη «φυσιολογική έκφραση» είναι αυτή που φιλοξενεί και το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό «λαθών». Αν «συνέχεια αλληθωρίζουμε προς τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές» και διορθώνουμε τα πάντα σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές, η γλώσσα θα μείνει εκεί που είναι σήμερα (για την ακρίβεια, θα έχει τη στρατιά των Μπαμπινιωτικών να κονταροχτυπιέται στον αιώνα τον άπαντα με τη στρατιά των Λουκουνικών — είναι κι αυτό μια ενδιαφέρουσα διακοπή της ρουτίνας). Αν πάλι επιμέναμε στη φυσιολογική έκφραση, απορρίπτοντας κάθε δεσμό με γραμματικές και λεξικά, δεν θα υπήρχε ο φόβος να κάψουμε τα χλωρά μαζί με τα ξερά ή να μας φύγει το μωρό μαζί με τα απόνερα της μπανιέρας, αλλά στο τέλος θα μας έπνιγαν τα ξερόχορτα (στην πρώτη περίπτωση) και τα βρομόνερα (στη δεύτερη).

Ξέρετε τι εννοώ, όλα είναι σχετικά, τα βοηθήματα είναι εργαλεία και όχι πεδούκλες, και η γλωσσική πειθαρχία είναι καλό πράγμα όταν δεν πνίγει την πρωτοβουλία και τη δημιουργικότητα αφού ταυτόχρονα καρπαζώνει την τεμπελιά και την αδιαφορία που υποδύονται τη δημιουργική πρωτοβουλία.

Τρίβω τα χέρια μου για τα πανέμορφα πράγματα που έχετε γράψει εδώ· μια βουτιά μπορεί να κάνει κανείς και θα βγάζει και ένα μαργαριτάρι για να το θαυμάσει. Και εδώ το μαργαριτάρι με τη θετική του σημασία, αν σας κοψοχόλιασα. Θα ψάξω να βρω σπάνια μαργαριτάρια, πτυχές που δεν έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2010)

Πάντως εγώ έχω να δηλώσω ότι σήμερα μου ήρθε το βιβλίο του Μάκριτζ και άρχισα να το διαβάζω, οπότε άμα χρειαστεί θα σας φλομώσω στα τσιτάτα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2010)

Λουκουνικός: σκέφτηκα λίγο πριν καταλάβω ότι είναι ΛΚΝ -πρόλαβε να πάει το μυαλό μου στον Λακάν! Κατοχυρώνεται!


----------



## anef (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...θα έχει τη στρατιά των Μπαμπινιωτικών να κονταροχτυπιέται στον αιώνα τον άπαντα με τη στρατιά των Λουκουνικών.



Τους 300 του Λουκουνίδα δηλαδή, γιατί στρατιά δεν τη λες...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

anef said:


> Τους 300 του Λουκουνίδα δηλαδή, γιατί στρατιά δεν τη λες...


Στρατιά είναι αυτή που περιμένει για τα Λουκουνίδα


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2010)

Αυτές τις μέρες θα κυκλοφορήσει και χαρτόδετο:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Language-National-Identity-Greece-1766-1976/dp/019959905X


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

*Πίτερ Μάκριτζ: «Κοιτάτε προς τα πίσω, χάνετε το μέλλον»*

Ο ελληνιστής-ομότιμος καθηγητής της Οξφόρδης μιλάει για την ελληνική γλώσσα, τη βρίσκει πιο πλούσια από παλιά, δυναμική και ευέλικτη, και τη συνδέει με την εθνική ταυτότητα
Το ΒΗΜΑ 23/03/2013






PETER MACKRIDGE
_Γλώσσα και εθνική ταυτότητα στην Ελλάδα, 1766-1976_
Μετάφραση Γρηγόρης Κονδύλης
Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, 2013,
σελ. 455, τιμή 29 ευρώ

Οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν να φοβούνται τίποτε σχετικά με τη γλώσσα τους, που είναι ευέλικτη, πλούσια και δυναμική, λέει ο Πίτερ Μάκριτζ, ομότιμος καθηγητής της Νεοελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης. Στο τελευταίο του βιβλίο με τίτλο _Γλώσσα και εθνική ταυτότητα στην Ελλάδα 1766-1976_ (εκδ. Πατάκης) εξηγεί γιατί η γλωσσική διαμάχη απέκτησε τέτοια πολιτική βαρύτητα στην Ελλάδα και ποιες αλλαγές επέφεραν οι ιδεολογικές αντιπαραθέσεις στη σημερινή γλώσσα μας. Το θέμα του βιβλίου είναι ιδιαίτερα επίκαιρο σήμερα που η ανάδυση μιας πολυπολιτισμικής Ελλάδας θέτει αναπόφευκτα το ζήτημα της εθνικής ταυτότητας σε μια νέα βάση.

Ακολουθεί σύντομη συνέντευξη, από την οποία αποσπώ μία μόνο απάντηση σε ερώτηση:

*Πώς βλέπετε τη σημερινή ελληνική γλώσσα με τα μεικτά στοιχεία της;*
«Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο ότι σήμερα, παρ’ όλη αυτή την ιστορική διαμάχη, η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι υγιέστατη. Είναι ευέλικτη, πλούσια σε λέξεις, μπορεί να καλύψει όλες τις ανάγκες της χώρας. Πολλοί Έλληνες φοβούνται ότι απειλείται από δύο παράγοντες: την αγγλική γλώσσα, επειδή θεωρούν ότι θέλει να παραγκωνίσει την ελληνική, και τις δάνειες λέξεις από τα αγγλικά, επειδή την υπονομεύουν. Δεν ευσταθεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κανένας από τους δύο φόβους. Μου κάνει εντύπωση η καλή χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας από τους νέους στο Διαδίκτυο σε σχέση με τη χρήση της αγγλικής από τα αγγλόπαιδα. Υπάρχουν πολλές απειλές στη χρήση της γλώσσας σε όλον τον κόσμο, κυρίως από την επίθεση που δέχεται από τον κόσμο της εικόνας και του Διαδικτύου. Αλλά είναι ένας κοινός κίνδυνος για όλες τις γλώσσες. Όσο για τις προσμείξεις, δεν τις φοβάμαι. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι και η αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα είχε προσμείξεις με ξένες λέξεις. Δεν υπάρχει μια απόλυτα καθαρή γλώσσα, όπως δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει απόλυτα καθαρή φυλή. Αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά είναι ότι τα ουσιαστικά που έχουν εισαχθεί από την αγγλική και παλαιότερα από τη γερμανική γλώσσα είναι άκλιτα. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι δάνειες λέξεις δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως οι άλλες και οι Έλληνες πρέπει να βρουν έναν τρόπο να επιλύσουν αυτό το ζήτημα. Πιθανόν κάποιες να παραμείνουν άκλιτες.Κάποια πρόοδος έχει σημειωθεί τελευταία, π.χ. τα ονόματα που λήγουν σε «α» κλίνονται στη γενική. Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην κλίνονται κάποιες ξένες λέξεις αν προσιδιάζουν στις αντίστοιχες ελληνικές.


----------

